# birçok sandık dolusu muz - [Grammar]



## Arabus

Hello,

Why is the sentence _birçok sandık dolusu muz_ (many "filled of boxes" muz) rather than _dolu birçok sandık muz_ (many filled muz boxes)?

Teşekkurler,


----------



## Black4blue

When we say _birçok sandık dolusu muz,_ it doesn't mean there must be boxes and we're trying to say how many the bananas are. If we say _birçok sandık muz,_ it's possible but in this sentence there _are_ boxes with bananas.
Actually it's not much important. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## ancalimon

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why is the sentence _birçok sandık dolusu muz_ (many "filled of boxes" muz) rather than _dolu birçok sandık muz_ (many filled muz boxes)?
> 
> Teşekkurler,



I think:
When you say _birçok sandık dolusu muz_ (many "filled boxes" of banana)
you put more emphasis on "boxes being full"

When you say _dolu birçok sandık muz_ (filled banana boxes that are many)
you put more emphasis on "many boxes"

the definition that comes before "muz" is the emphasis.


----------



## Arabus

ancalimon said:


> When you say _dolu birçok sandık muz_ (filled banana boxes that are many)



I thought it rather means "many banana boxes that are filled.' Can we say _"birçok __dolu __sandık muz_"? Is this grammatically possible?


----------



## macrotis

Arabus said:


> Can we say _"birçok __dolu __sandık muz_"? Is this grammatically possible?



It sounds foreigner. "Muz dolu birçok sandık" is Turkish. If you want to emphasize "muz", "sandıklar dolusu muz" or "sandık sandık muz."

... and I don't think "sandık" is used for banana containers, maybe "koli" or "kutu."


----------



## gigarange

"birçok muz dolu sandık" also can be used.


----------



## Rallino

I agree with _Macrotis__._.

_"Birçok sandık dolu muz_" sounds a little clumsy.


----------

